# Air bubbles attachement



## Claireb99 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi,
My daughter came home with 2 shabunkins from a fair In October last year (didn’t think that was allowed now but never mind). She’s really got into keeping fish by getting an appropriate size tank, live plants, 2 snails and 8 shrimp!
We bought the tank and pump second hand. The pump is a Tetratec 1000 plus. I think there was originally an attachment that went on the top that created bubbles, but it is missing!
Does anyone know where I can get a replacement and what it is called?
Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Best to go to an aquatics shop and ask there.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Claireb99 said:


> Hi,
> My daughter came home with 2 shabunkins from a fair In October last year (didn't think that was allowed now but never mind). She's really got into keeping fish by getting an appropriate size tank, live plants, 2 snails and 8 shrimp!
> We bought the tank and pump second hand. The pump is a Tetratec 1000 plus. I think there was originally an attachment that went on the top that created bubbles, but it is missing!
> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement and what it is called?
> Thanks


Probably the venturi? I don't know if you can get replacements though, you'd have to google your specific model or contact the manufacturer perhaps.


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Claireb99 said:


> Hi,
> My daughter came home with 2 shabunkins from a fair In October last year (didn't think that was allowed now but never mind). She's really got into keeping fish by getting an appropriate size tank, live plants, 2 snails and 8 shrimp!
> We bought the tank and pump second hand. The pump is a Tetratec 1000 plus. I think there was originally an attachment that went on the top that created bubbles, but it is missing!
> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement and what it is called?
> Thanks


Hi Claire you can buy the pumps off Amazon.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tetra-Powerful-Internal-Biological-Filtration/dp/B000S5JMVA


----------

